# Swimming Pool Construction/installation Cost



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am thinking of getting a pool installed in my garden. Has anyone done this to their property and so could give me a rough idea of what it would cost. I would probably be looking at a simple square pool, say 9m x 3m - ideally with a heater/chiller installed.

If anyone can give me the rough ballparks in how much they spent, and whether it was a fibre glass prefab or concrete design that would be good. Also the effects of the heater/chiller on the DEWA bill would be good to know. 

I've looked through a load of companies who can provide quotes etc, but wanted to see what people on here had actually paid for theirs rather than getting bombarded with sales calls! 

Thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Depending on style etc I think it would be somewhere 60-80k this is what I was quoted when I was buying a place....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Depending on style etc I think it would be somewhere 60-80k this is what I was quoted when I was buying a place....


I believe a quality one will cost more than 60-80k mentioned above.

Ours was put in badly (without proper liner) and consistently having problems for last few years cost more than 80k without heater / chiller.

I have heard chillers will cost 10-20k depending on quality. Gas heaters much cheaper.

Some people just build a home-made chiller via the form of a simple fountain/etc (evaporation removes heat) as well as pool pump at night...


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

I was told a ballpark of around 100k from an Estate Agent that was showing us around when we were looking for properties, but wanted to see if anyone had actual figures from their own experience.

What was there style of the ones that you had put in? ie was it a concrete build, or a fibreglass prefab

You say you are having problems with yours constantly...what are these?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

manchesterborn said:


> I was told a ballpark of around 100k from an Estate Agent that was showing us around when we were looking for properties, but wanted to see if anyone had actual figures from their own experience.
> 
> What was there style of the ones that you had put in? ie was it a concrete build, or a fibreglass prefab
> 
> You say you are having problems with yours constantly...what are these?


Ours is a simple rectangular shape, built by hands and shovels without any prefab material. Liner was plastic sheet and tar + concrete blocks, etc.

The landlord wanted to pay the minimum  and got what it was worth.

Of course, we have had lots of leaks costing a lot of $ on top up. No one knows how to fix it properly. Long story...

My recommendation is simple... if it is your own property and you want zero hassle down the road, hire a reputable company, pay the fair cost to get quality construction.


----------

